# Jackpots in the basement...



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I see no problem with the first photo.... it's a perfect example of an accessible receptacle.

Second photo, how do we know that's not a split-bus j-box?

Third photo has a spiffy new panel. I'm good there!

#4; Hey it works, don't it?


Looks like you've got yourself a couple days of nice indoor work.Schedule it before the snow melts!


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

The typical uncle Goober solution to a breaker tripping is usually 'put a 30 in it'. I guess this guy figured he'd really do it up right, and use a 60. lol. 

Last week I was working in a tire shop, adding a dedicated computer circuit for the office. This was built in the 70's, and had a GE stab-in panel. 240 delta. #7, 12, and 21 were 50 amp single pole with black 12's on them. According to the schedule, they all went to the 'tire balance machine'. I guess that's one way to hook up a 3 phase machine! 

Oh, and the high leg was A phase. 

It never ceases to amaze me the stuff I see out there. 

Rob


----------

